# Umfrage: Neue Club-Trikots für den MTB-Club Beinhart?



## Brice (30. März 2005)

Auf der Jahreshauptversammlung am 11. März 2005 kam die Anregung nach neuen Clubtrikots. Anlässlich der letzten Vorstandssitzung wurde dieser Vorschlag besprochen und wir starten hiermit eine Umfrage. Wir wollen zunächst nur den Trend ermitteln. Fragen zu Kosten, welche Kleidung angeboten wird etc, können zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht beantwortet werden. Von daher bitte auch keine Antworten wie z.B. "hängt vom Preis ab"   

Diese Umfrage richtet sich *ausschließlich* an die Mitglieder des MTB-Club Beinhart Ingelheim e.V. Nichtmitglielder sollten sich der Abstimmung bitte enthalten. Gewertet werden können nur Antworten von Teilnehmern, die sich im Thread zu erkennen geben.

Brice 
MTB-Club Beinhart Ingelheim e.V.


----------



## Holybold (30. März 2005)

Hi Brice,

bin auch für neue Gewänder. Wobei ich das Trikot grundsätzlich nicht so schlecht fand bzw. finde. Aber das Design der Hosen.... hmmmm. War nicht so prall. 

Du brauchst so was ja wohl vorerst nicht, Du hast ja noch die alte Garnitur nicht aufgetragen )

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brice (30. März 2005)

Holybold schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Brice,
> Du brauchst so was ja wohl vorerst nicht, Du hast ja noch die alte Garnitur nicht aufgetragen )
> Jürgen



Stimmt, meine Klamotten sind so gut wie neu   Außerdem gehört Orange zu meinen Lieblingsfarben. Deshalb von mir ein klares "Nein".

Brice

P.S. Wenn ich aufgrund von zuvielen Hefe-Weizen in Verbindung mit dem Nikotinentzug einmal deine Figur annehme, dann werde ich selbstverständlich auch für neue Leibchen stimmen  

P.P.S. Da gibt es bis jetzt 2 Stimmen, die ohne "outing" nicht in die Wertung kommen werden


----------



## Holybold (30. März 2005)

> Wenn ich aufgrund von zuvielen Hefe-Weizen in Verbindung mit dem Nikotinentzug einmal deine Figur annehme, dann werde ich selbstverständlich auch für neue Leibchen stimmen


Sooo mein Lieber, 
jetzt reichts, morgen bin ich wieder schlank, dann zeige ich Dir was eine Harke ist.   

Jürgen


----------



## Floyd_1969 (30. März 2005)

Ich hätte gern ein neues Trikot . Aber eins in Zeltgröße und das trotzdem eine schlanke Figur macht    damit mein Luxuskörper so richtig zur Geltung kommt (auch wenn ich noch nicht meine Bikinifigur habe    )farblich wäre blau ganz schön .

also dann 
G.B.

Clemens


----------



## Flotte_Biene (30. März 2005)

Wofür neue trickots?
Ich fahre lieber ohne alles


----------



## Sparcy (30. März 2005)

Olee neue Trickots!
Ich finde es wird mal zeit für ein neues Design.
Das alte gefällt mir persönlich nicht.
Deshalb habe ich et auch net   
==> Habe für ein neues Trickot gestimmt.

In diesem Sinne...

   Gute Besserung!

So en schöner Univega Schriftzug auf dem neuen Trickot würde megafett aussehen. 
Oder für´n thommes und mich: Team Eifelyeti


----------



## Morti (31. März 2005)

hoi,

ich besitze gar kein kein clubtrikot.....

...zum alten design kann ich daher nix sagen. wenns darum geht ob es überhaupt ne neue auflage gibt, stimme ich dafür.

gruss
andreas


----------



## Bettina (31. März 2005)

Hallo,
ich bin für neue Trikots -auch wenn die alten kein Grund waren nicht Mitglied zu werden-, so sind wir doch für ein neues Design.   
Auf ein gutes gelingen, ich hoffe doch dass wir an dem Design ein wenig teilhaben dürfen??
Gruß Bettina


----------



## Mr. Hide (31. März 2005)

Ich habe mit nein gestimmt, da mir die alten Trikots gefallen (das ist jetzt gelogen) und da sie farblich genau zu meinem Hardtail passen (das ist nicht gelogen).

Und wenn man im Beinhart-Outfit unterwegs ist und an eine Gefahrenstelle kommt, kann man sich gleich quer als Warnbarke hinlegen und die Gefahrenstelle grossräumig absperren (je nach Leibesfülle).

Also beibehalten!

Gruß
Helge Heinz


----------



## Werner (31. März 2005)

Hi auch,

ich hätte ebenfalls nichts gegen neue Trikots einzuwenden und schlage einen Entwurfs-Wettbewerb vor.

Los, ihr Kreativen, legt euch in´s Zeug und zeigt, was ihr könnt.

(Ich hatte in Kunst leider immer eine schlechte Note und sehe mich daher als von Design-Aufgaben entbunden an, es sei denn, ihr wollt auf meinen Vorschlag: schwarzes Trikot mit schwarzen Flecken und dezenten schwarzen Streifen eingehen  )

...Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (31. März 2005)

Die Rocky M&Ms sind auch auf jeden Fall für neue Trikots!!!!!!  

Die orange Farbe in Kombination mit diesem hektischen Muster war doch ne Nummer zu hart. Sind für was ruhigeres, passend zu den älter werdenden Besitzern....

Grüsse von den M&Ms


----------



## Rockside (2. April 2005)

Ich habe auch für neue Club-Trikots gestimmt.

Diesmal vielleicht was für Marathon- und/oder Touren-Biker.


Rolf


----------



## Ulli1412 (4. April 2005)

Ich bin auch für neue Trikots, orange ist was für Holländer.
Und da ich nun mal kein Holland-Rad habe, gibt es klamottenmäßig generell nichts oranges!


----------



## radicalric (5. April 2005)

Neue Farbe braucht der Club. Keine schlechte Idee mit den neuen Trikots. Mein Vorschlag wäre der, eines der Designs von der letzten Abstimmung des IBC Trikots zu nehmen. Auch habe ich nichts dagegen wenn der Name meines Ladens wieder einen kleinen Platz auf dem Neuen findet, damit Uwe und ich Euch auch immer wieder mit wertvollen Tips zur Seite stehen können.
P.S.: Auch ist es denkbar in dem gleichen Design ein Top zu bestellen(wurde ja schon von der tollen Biene angeregt) also möglichst knappe Teilchen, dann kommt auch das Hüftengold besser zur Geltung. Die Lösung ist natürlich auch schon vorhanden: einfach Pulsmesser anziehen und im Fettverbrennungsbereich schön locker kurbeln, dann kann die Biene auch mal wieder mitkommen anstatt nur für Unsinn im Forum zu sorgen.


----------



## Mr. Hide (5. April 2005)

Jek-man schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch für neue Club-Trikots gestimmt.
> 
> Diesmal vielleicht was für Marathon- und/oder Touren-Biker.
> 
> ...




Häh??? Für Marathon-und/oder/auch/vielleicht Tourenbiker ??? 
Olaf, bist du das?  

Ach stimmt, mit den jetzigen Trikotagen ist es mir nicht gelungen eine Tour oder geschweige denn einen Marathon zu fahren, einfach unmöglich.....

Ich kenn` Leute...  

Gruß
Heinz
Und wenn es doch neue Trikots geben soll, dann bitte im ESK design, das finde ich sehr gelungen un dann mit BEINHART vornbe dauf


----------



## rübi (5. April 2005)

Da ich bisher kein Club Trikot hab stimme ich für neue (und geb keinen Kommentar zum alten Trikot ab).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beast44 (5. April 2005)

Hoi,

habe auch mal für neue Trikots gestimmt. Kenne die alten nur vom kurz sehen  und finde sie nicht wirklich berauschend. Deswegen wär ich sehr für ne neue Auflage.

Ich weis jetzt nicht genau, aber ich glaube die Trikots sind eher sehr im XC-Style, oder (eher enganliegend)?! Ich wäre dann auch für eine Kolletkion, zusätzlich zu den XC-Trikots, die im Freeride-Stil ist (eher weiter, lässiger). Wäre dann nämlich auch was für uns Planlosen...und evtl. ja auch für so einige andere aus dem Club. 
Nur so als Vorschlag.   

Greetz
Christian


----------



## jonas103 (5. April 2005)

Ich kann dem Christian nur zustimmen, aber vielleicht könnte man ja zwei verschiedene machen, eins im XC- und eins im Freeridestyle?!


----------



## Brice (7. April 2005)

Beast44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoi,
> ...eher weiter, lässiger
> Greetz Christian



Hallo ihr planlosen Mädels,

für Randgruppen hatten wir doch schon im letzten Jahr mal einen Thread, nachzulesen hier  

Sorry für OT, aber unser Anliegen muss mal wieder nach oben gebracht werden.

Brice


----------



## Beast44 (8. April 2005)

Brice schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr planlosen Mädels,
> 
> für Randgruppen hatten wir doch schon im letzten Jahr mal einen Thread, nachzulesen hier
> 
> ...



Also ich geh mal davon aus, dass das nicht wirklich ernst gemeint war mit dem link...  

Aber mal im ernst, was gibts denn sonst für Meinungen zu dem Vorschlag? Eine positive hat Jonas ja schon gegeben


----------



## Beast44 (12. April 2005)

was ist denn hier los? gibt ja wohl mehr beinharte hier im forum, als die die bisher geantwortet haben?! und die anderen haben keine meinung oder was?   

also, ran an die tasten und für neue trikots voten   

Greetz


----------



## fast4ward (14. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auch für eine Trikots. Meine bevorzugte Farbe schwarz oder grau. Dezent halt.

Gruss 

Jochen


----------



## klaus1 (15. April 2005)

Neues Trikot find ich toll.

Brice Du hast dich da denke ich etwas vertan, in Oppenheim fährt man Dank Erwin Giant!


----------



## Beast44 (17. April 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> Dunkelgraues Trikot...
> ...
> Dunkelgrau passt zu allem, weiß und schwarz sowieso!...




Also, den Vorschlag mit Dunkelgrau und so gabs jetzt irgendwie schon mehrmals, oder? Find ich absolut öde und langweilig. Lieber Farbige Trikots. Müssen ja nicht gleich Regenbogenfarben sein,    aber vielleicht das Trikot in nem schönen Dunkelblau oder sowas...  

Greetz


----------



## Rockside (18. April 2005)

Ein bischen mit Farbe dürfte es schon sein. 

Vielleicht in einem dunkleren Blau mit einem auf Brusthöhe schwarzen Querbalken vorne und hinten, der aber oben und unten begrenzt wird mit nicht so breiten silbernen Streifen (oder in als Silber scheinendem Grauton). Nur einfach ein einfarbiger Querbalken dürfte wahrscheinlich zu billig wirken.
In der Mitte oder seitlich von der Mitte auf dem Balken, aber etwas größer als die Breite des Balkens, dann das Club-Logo auf rundem Hintergrund in dem als Silber scheinenden Grauton.

Die Rückentaschen könnte ich mir vorstellen wieder in dem als Silber scheinenden Grauton.

Auf den beiden Ärmeln könnten dann noch viele kleine Logos von Sponsoren aufgedruckt werden. 

Dieser Vorschlag könnte vielleicht ganz gut aussehen.


----------



## Brice (19. April 2005)

Also,

welches Orange für die neuen Trikots in Frage kommt, klären wir nach der Umfrage   

Nach Abschluss der Umfrage werden wir Freiwillige suchen, die sich mit der Designfrage auseinandersetzen und Vorschläge erarbeiten.

Brice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (19. April 2005)

Habe ´für "JA" gestimmt, da mir die alten nicht mehr passen...

Außerdem mag ich orange nicht mehr so wirklich sehen... vielleicht diesmal was neutraleres von der farbgebung ?

der radikale richard hatte angemerkt, auf eines der fast siegreichen designs des vergangenen ibc-trikot-contests zurückzugreifen. da der aber nie stattgefunden hat, denke ich, dass es sich evtl. um unseren dimb-trikot-contest handeln könnte (kleine verwechslung   ). das war der einzige, der im forum stattgefunden hatte. die designvorschläge nr. 5 und nr. 12 wären noch verfügbar, da nur 2. bzw. 3. platz von insgesamt 20 eingereichten entwürfen.
guggscht du hier als kleine anregung: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=151047


----------



## Rockside (19. April 2005)

Zugegeben, bei meiner Ideebeschreibung oben war ich vielleicht etwas zu ausschweifend, wollte versuchen genau zu beschreiben. Naja.

Zu dem Entwurf, den Thomas oben angesprochen hat (siehe Link), möchte aber doch unbedingt mal kund tun, daß der möglicherweise zu verspielt da-her kommt !
Das ältere gelbe Clubtrikot war auch relativ straight vom Outfit her gewesen und gefällt sogar heute noch ganz gut.

Rolf


----------



## Rockside (25. April 2005)

Vielleicht sollte noch mal ne neue Umfrage gestartet werden mit der Frage, ob für das neue Clubtrikot der Vorschlag aus dem Link oben von Thomas übernommen werden sollte, oder ob man doch gerne ein ganz neues Design hätte.


----------



## Beast44 (14. Mai 2005)

Sodala, wie schauts denn jetz eigentlich aus mit neuen Club-Trikots? War das jetzt nur ne Umfrage zum Spaß, um mal zu schauen was die Leute so denken, oder sollen jetzt auch taten folgen? Ist schon was in Planung und ich bin wieder der einzige Planlose? 
Bitte klärt mich auf!   

Greetz


----------



## Brice (14. Mai 2005)

Brice schrieb:
			
		

> Also,
> 
> Nach Abschluss der Umfrage werden wir Freiwillige suchen, die sich mit der Designfrage auseinandersetzen und Vorschläge erarbeiten.



Die Umfrage wird in den nächsten Tagen geschlossen und dann geht es weiter.

Brice


----------

